# What do you think is the most  romantic song you have ever heard?



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Mine is by John Denver.  Annie's Song When I first heard this song I was miserably married to my first husband. I understand John wrote it while he was riding on a ski lift. I loved the guy and all of his work. He spoke to my soul. I was so sorry when he died.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

"Unchained Melody" or "In the  Still of the Night"


----------



## Pepper (Aug 27, 2020)

May I submit my mother's?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> "Unchained Melody" or "In the  Still of the Night"


I love those two songs.  Unchained Melody was our song with my sweetheart who passed away.


Pepper said:


> May I submit my mother's?


I love that one too.  It's wondrous.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 27, 2020)

“When You Say You Love Me” by Josh Groban


----------



## Pecos (Aug 27, 2020)

For Your Love by Ed Townsend


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 27, 2020)

two: The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face, Roberta Flack; Such a Day, Vera Lynn


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

moon river


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2020)

Maybe not the most, but one of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> "Unchained Melody" or "In the  Still of the Night"


I agree, great song.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2020)

*This was my Parents favorite song. They loved Dean Martin and they got to see him in person and he sang this song. He also kissed my Mother. Today would be 27yrs that my Dad passed away and I have been listening to this song a lot today. *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2020)

*This is the song my husband and I danced to at our wedding.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2020)

Definitely unchained melody.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *This was my Parents favorite song. They loved Dean Martin and they got to see him in person and he sang this song. He also kissed my Mother. Today would be 27yrs that my Dad passed away and I have been listening to this song a lot today. *


On the anniversaries of the deaths of those I love I think of them and send that love to them across the cosmos.  I'm sure your dad knows you are thinking of him.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2020)

I always loved an old country classic by The Son of the Pioneers called Room full of Roses. It was sung by Ken Curtis who eventually was on TV as Mat Dillons sidekick in the series  Gunsmoke


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2020)

Something about this song and their voices makes this my choice


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, great song.


Thank you for playing that Seabreeze!
I had a dream about my late husband and that song was playing in my dream!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I always loved an old country classic by The Son of the Pioneers called Room full of Roses. It was sung by Ken Curtis who eventually was on TV as Mat Dillons sidekick in the series  Gunsmoke


I just found it on youtube sung for The Sons of the Pioneers.  My dad loved them.  I remember listening to them on the old timey radio.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Definitely unchained melody.





Gaer said:


> Thank you for playing that Seabreeze!
> I had a dream about my late husband and that song was playing in my dream!



Yeah, I'm rather sweet on that one too


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I just found it on youtube sung for The Sons of the Pioneers.  My dad loved them.  I remember listening to them on the old timey radio.


Yes!  I have some albums from the Sons of the Pioneers.  i like the old,old Western songs.  Play them a lot!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Those of us who have loved deeply and those who longed for such love can relate to the beauty captured in these songs.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes!  I have some albums from the Sons of the Pioneers.  i like the old,old Western songs.  Play them a lot!


We didn't have the money to buy them when I was a kid. They were great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)

So many to choose from ....


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2020)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole





Misty - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

My last husband sang this to me while it played, so I have to say this is the one:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2020)

Loving Arms ~ Dobie Gray


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 28, 2020)

Unchained Melody would definitely be #1.  But coming in close is this:


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 28, 2020)

All these songs are wonderful...
If there was another song that will forever live in my mind it would be
Lady In Red, by Chris De Burgh.
I met my late husband at a Parents Without Partners Halloween dance. He had a halloween t-shirt on and I was in full costume dressed as a red devil... red dress, long black wig and a red feathered half mask. By the end of the evening he wanted to know what I looked like under all that costume. I told him no and at the next group get together I promised to introduce myself to him. It was after thanksgiving when we met the second time and the rest was another story.


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


I love David Gates, but I'd  never heard this one.  I'm actually writing a novel about a couple who find each other after having a life together and how that's possible.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> All these songs are wonderful...
> If there was another song that will forever live in my mind it would be
> Lady In Red, by Chris De Burgh.
> I met my late husband at a Parents Without Partners Halloween dance. He had a halloween t-shirt on and I was in full costume dressed as a red devil... red dress, long black wig and a red feathered half mask. By the end of the evening he wanted to know what I looked like under all that costume. I told him no and at the next group get together I promised to introduce myself to him. It was after thanksgiving when we met the second time and the rest was another story.


Cool...wonderful actually.  I had a red dress like that and to one of my dearest loves, I was The Lady in Red.  Red makes me feel alive.  When I'm down I wear red.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't think of it as romantic my self but this is my favorite love song.  I love this version and the original version as well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## charry (Aug 28, 2020)

This is the song dedicated to my husband , after his stroke 8yrs ago .......
The words are just so apt and beautiful.........

Chrissy hynde ....the singer with the Pretenders, was the CD playing in his car on our first date in 1986...


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> All these songs are wonderful...
> If there was another song that will forever live in my mind it would be
> Lady In Red, by Chris De Burgh.
> I met my late husband at a Parents Without Partners Halloween dance. He had a halloween t-shirt on and I was in full costume dressed as a red devil... red dress, long black wig and a red feathered half mask. By the end of the evening he wanted to know what I looked like under all that costume. I told him no and at the next group get together I promised to introduce myself to him. It was after thanksgiving when we met the second time and the rest was another story.




*hiraeth2018 this one is for you.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I love David Gates, but I'd  never heard this one.  I'm actually writing a novel about a couple who find each other after having a life together and how that's possible.


I'm a massive Bread and David Gates Fan, and 'Find me'  is my numero uno favourite... ..good luck with the Novel..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> "Unchained Melody" or "In the  Still of the Night"


Well I'll be....I was just going to write these 2 songs........
When we travel my husband puts his old songs on....Unchained Melody is my favorite of all time....
And "Still of the Night" was our song we danced to at our wedding....It seems we are from way back for the best songs we ever had....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## AprilSun (Aug 28, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, great song.



This song has always been my favorite. When my husband was still alive, we would sit at night and listen to oldies on the radio. When they would play this song, he would look at me with the sweetest smile on his face and say, "There's your song". Now, if I want to hear his voice, all I have to do is play this song. It works every time!


----------



## charry (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 28, 2020)

This is the Heathrow Bears Christmas Commercial featuring Petula Clark....maybe not Christmas 2020 but 2021


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 29, 2020)

*Well, I love it!! *


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 29, 2020)

This is a danceable love song that's my all time favorite.
Pardon the way that I stare, there's nothing else to compare. The thought of you makes me weak, there are no words left to speak. WOW!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

There are many versions of this song, all of which I love. For emotion, this one is at the top of the list.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2020)

*The most romantic love song from the most romantic movie ever made, Casablanca:





*


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2020)

This is Romantic to me. A few hours after I met a boy he asked me to dance with him. This song came on and when we were dancing he said "You fit Perfectly in my Arms " That was the start of our love and now we are still in love and married over 50yrs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## gamboolman (Aug 30, 2020)

Great thread !
Hard to pick just one....
This song just means alot to ms gamboolgal and I....





This song is a favorite for us.  Living and working in Africa the last 17 years where we were confined to a compound in places that no one goes to vacation at..... When we came home we loved to hit the road and take road trips together.





We was poor and lived check to check. So these mean alot to us also


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Aug 30, 2020)

Moonlight Lady by Julio Iglesias


----------



## Pam (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

Originally sung by Mel Carter .. this is a great version.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 5, 2020)

Again, as has been stated- there are so many, so how do we judge?
If the song retains it's impact for 50 years it belongs on this list.
Songs such as 'You've lost that loving feeling,' impacts new listeners as well as old folks and all the others listed..


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

Make You Feel My Love by Adele


----------



## Pepper (Sep 5, 2020)

Most romantic song....... . Oh, you must mean this ♥


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

Favourite romantic song by Zeppelin is ‘The Rain Song.’ A ballad from Houses of the Holy


----------



## Aj66 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Make You Feel My Love by Adele


*Adele's cover is lovely. But have you heard the original version by its poet/songwriter? 




*


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 10, 2020)

or Dusty Springfield . . .


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Adele's cover is lovely. But have you heard the original version by its poet/songwriter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have. I’ve never been a Bob Dylan fan but I heard this for the first time the other day and and actually liked it. Of course I still like Adele’s version better. I sing to this song and play a sax solo in the middle. It’s a song I learned to sing to my mom and I sang it for her at the nursing home.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 12, 2020)

The Look of Love...........Dusty Springfield

My first boyfriend...puppy love.  And then, I married him.  RIP


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Moonlight Lady by Julio Iglesias





Pecos said:


> Moonlight Lady by Julio Iglesias



My mom loved Julio.  She went to see him in San Jose, calif.. Had his cd's.  I played his songs on  a cd I made at her funeral in the chapel.
Miss you mama..........


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

My all time favorite!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2020)

I can listen to this song a million times and it always makes me cry.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 13, 2020)

True Love ^^^^^^


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2020)

This was our song when we got married in 56.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 13, 2020)

So many, oh so many, but, this sits at the top of my list.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> My mom loved Julio.  She went to see him in San Jose, calif.. Had his cd's.  I played his songs on  a cd I made at her funeral in the chapel.
> Miss you mama..........


Mom loved him as well.


----------



## Mahatma (Sep 13, 2020)

So many
Annies song
love me tender
lady in red
passing strangers
you dont have to say you love me
island of dreams


----------



## peppermint (Sep 13, 2020)

Eddie My Love....


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2020)

"Holdin' Her & Lovin" You"


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 13, 2020)

i'm so glad my dad was a music lover... especially musicals.

my favorite is from The Beatles...






or this one...


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 13, 2020)

*The Wurzels - Combine Harvester*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Knight (Sep 13, 2020)

Trio Los Panchos. 
Song: Solamente Una Vez

For non spanish speaking people. 
Only Once

Only once
I loved in my life,
Only once
And nothing more.

One time, nothing more, in my garden
Shone the hope,
The hope that lights the road
Of my loneliness.

Once, nothing more,
The soul surrenders,
With sweet and total renunciation.

And when that miracle fulfills
The wonder of love
There are festival bells
Singing in my heart.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 13, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> i'm so glad my dad was a music lover... especially musicals.
> 
> my favorite is from The Beatles...



Rubber Soul album.First gift my husband ever gave me. Christmas 1965,a few weeks after we met.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 13, 2020)

One of my favorites as well-although I like the video version that takes place in a town where we used to live (Woodside,CA) at a restaurant where we used to eat frequently (Alex`s Mountain House.) My kids went to school with Neil Young`s son Ben,who was disabled. His caregiver drove him to school every day in a tricked out van with the plates "MobilBen".She had pink hair (way before it was a "thing") and wore some pretty crazy outfits lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## wcwbf (Sep 13, 2020)

was never a huge fan but...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

Not the "most", but here is a favourite of mine that makes me tingle.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2020)

Knight said:


> Trio Los Panchos.
> Song: Solamente Una Vez
> 
> For non spanish speaking people.
> ...


What a surprise @Knight  !  Their music was played at Mom's funeral.  Long story behind our love for their music.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Sep 17, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


My Dad's best song....Sometimes I would here him shaving in the bathroom....singing, I'm in the mood for love...
I can sing that same song...  Simply because you are near me  ,..Honey when you are near me, I'm in the mood for love...
I might have skipped some...but I do love that song....My Mom and Dad went dancing almost every Saturday....I would
take care of my little brother....Brother is the only one left and me....from our parents....


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2020)

peppermint said:


> My Dad's best song....Sometimes I would here him shaving in the bathroom....singing, I'm in the mood for love...
> I can sing that same song...  Simply because you are near me  ,..Honey when you are near me, I'm in the mood for love...
> I might have skipped some...but I do love that song....My Mom and Dad went dancing almost every Saturday....I would
> take care of my little brother....Brother is the only one left and me....from our parents....



*Peppermint,my Mom and Dad loved anything Dean would sing. One of my best memories was getting them tickets to see Dean in person. I bought my Mom Flowers to give to Dean. The usher insisted that my Mom gave them to Dean herself. So he walked her up to the stage and when she handed them to Dean he kissed her. She went back to her seat and told my Dad to kiss her so would have the 2 men she loved giving her kisses. I'll never forget that night.*


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Unchained Melody would definitely be #1.  But coming in close is this:


Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  We have the same taste!

and Sassycakes:  GENE PITNEY ANYTHING!!!!!   And Roy Orbison "Running scared"!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2020)

Phoenix:  Thank you for posting this thread!  
I could listen to these songs over and over!
Best thread ever, except the one with the half naked Vikings and Mountain Men!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Phoenix:  Thank you for posting this thread!
> I could listen to these songs over and over!
> Best thread ever, except the one with the half naked Vikings and Mountain Men!




*You are soo right Gaer. This is the first thread I look at when I first come into the forum. I love music especially romanic songs.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2020)

I needed my Elvis fix.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Phoenix:  Thank you for posting this thread!
> I could listen to these songs over and over!
> Best thread ever, except the one with the half naked Vikings and Mountain Men!


We still have the old record's, you know with the whole in the middle.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry for the repeat above.  I tried editing with no luck.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Nathan (Sep 28, 2020)

I didn't read all six pages of the thread, but here's my choice:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

I Sold My Heart To The Junkman
   The Bluebelles


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)

This has footage of Andy Gibb on the big screen behind the Bee Gees
Barry Gibb is now the last Bee Gee


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

This song was my nephews favorite song and everytime I hear it I cry.and miss him more and more each day.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Sep 30, 2020)

Late to the party, but I can't believe no one has mentioned "Always", by Irving Berlin.  He presented it as a wedding present to his new wife in 1926.  It's been covered by everyone. I present here a barbershop quartet arrangement because my quartet sings this also. There is nothing like the emotion this song brings when singing it to any couple, young or old.  (This is not my quartet - but they are all friends of mine.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2020)

Another song that's in the running:  "I'll make love to you" by Boys II Men.
Might stir up your fervor a bit!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)

*This song means a lot to me. My Husband always sings it to me.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 8, 2020)

Pretty much any of Cole Porter's love songs --So in Love, Begin the Beguine, In the Still of the Night, Night and Day, Delovely, From This Moment On, etc.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)

*If you are a cry baby like I am don't listen to this song.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 14, 2020)

My Funny Valentine


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Another song that's in the running:  "I'll make love to you" by Boys II Men.
> Might stir up your fervor a bit!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 15, 2020)

The Look of Love......Dusty Springfield

junior high school...puppy love.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## needshave (Oct 15, 2020)

Baby Shark!!

Only because my 2 year old Granddaughter is visiting us and I have heard that song at least 4 or five times a day for two weeks. It is so stuck in my mind, it's the only song I can think of!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 16, 2020)

For me it's a Western Song by Merle Haggard.

"When my Blue Moon turns to Gold Again".

Once I start on it I can't get it out of my mind. 

It's the melody.

I wish on this type of thread that you can just skip down because it takes forever to load when there are a lot of songs posted.

Do we always need the whole video.? I'm wondering if we can just upload the link.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

"So Much In Love" by The Tymes


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2020)

I loved everything he would sing ,and this is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

probably posted before


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 23, 2020)

A great (sad) love song by Elvis:







Another classic of his, with a bit of video/audio trickery in it


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

*If you are a cry baby like I am,even though I heard this song I never really knew what the song meant until I saw this*.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 23, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> A great (sad) love song by Elvis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 23, 2020)

When i was a young kid, my maternal grandmother was totally crazy about Elvis.
I didn’t ‘get it’ back then, but i sure ‘get it‘ now....


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 23, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> When i was a young kid, my maternal grandmother was totally crazy about Elvis.
> I didn’t ‘get it’ back then, but i sure ‘get it‘ now....



There is only one Elvis! 

I saw his last concert at home on my small black and white TV, and didn't think much about it at the time -- not knowing it would be his last.

I do remember seeing him then being somewhat heavy and sweating quite a bit, with a towel around his neck. I also remember taking a coffee break at work in August 1977, reading the paper and seeing that he died.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 23, 2020)

Guess i wasn’t all that evolved back then because i don’t specifically even remember his demise.
But i do have a clear  recollection of JFK’s demise which was years earlier.
Interesting.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> There is only one Elvis!
> 
> I saw his last concert at home on my small black and white TV, and didn't think much about it at the time -- not knowing it would be his last.
> 
> I do remember seeing him then being somewhat heavy and sweating quite a bit, with a towel around his neck. I also remember taking a coffee break at work in August 1977, reading the paper and seeing that he died.



I loved Elvis from the first time I saw him on TV on the Ed Sullivan show I was about 10yrs old at the time. I was watching it with my younger cousin. Many years later she got to see him in person. I don't know how she handled seeing him. I would have gone crazy. I still listen to his songs and I cried when he died.


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I loved Elvis from the first time I saw him on TV on the Ed Sullivan show I was about 10yrs old at the time. I was watching it with my younger cousin. Many years later she got to see him in person. I don't know how she handled seeing him. I would have gone crazy. I still listen to his songs and I cried when he died.



You and zillions of other young women!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

Gene Pitney was Great !


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2020)

*Whenever I hear this song I have to cry.It is soo touching,*


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 26, 2020)

Toby Keith's song You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

*I loved this song when Karen Carpenter sang it. Since she passed away I cry when I hear her sing it,so I chose to put it in with another singer.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)




----------

